# Hiring drywall contractor for winter time work



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Any drywall contractors I know would bring their own heaters.


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

i'll bring a heater but only use it while im there , its to much of a liability to supply a heater when your not there so i usually have the general contractor or homeowner responsible for the heater . and no that temperature is not good for taping . you want no less than 65 id say .... and if its a big job you want more than that just to be sure adeqite heat is coving the whole job ...


----------



## MC Handyman (Dec 1, 2010)

That is a great question. In fact, it is good to see that you take such consideration in planning and hiring a contractor. What I would suggest is, if there is electrical power in the rooms or nearby is for you to personally place an electrical heater in the room. This will ensure that you have minimal fire hazards as well as supply heat to the rooms. Another factor when heating a room that is often overlooked is that when using heaters that operate off of propane you are actually adding additional moister to the air through the burning process of the fuel.

I hope you are able to work it out because I am sure you are excited to get in those rooms and start the finishing touches. Feel free to check out other sections on this site to get ideas, tips, and tricks on finish work.

Best of Luck,
MCH


----------



## francisfellow (Nov 28, 2010)

It would be pretty close to impossible to get the heat up to 65 and keep it that warm all day. May be I will have to wait until spring. Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

you might not want to even hang the drywall in that temperature.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

MC is correct about the "torpedo" style heater adding moisture to the air. Even if you left them running to keep the temp above freezing, you risk having "delayed shrinkage" and your joints end up showing. Mud dries from the top down. It may appear to be dry and another coat is run. Then another. When all layers finally end up drying completely (which could literally take weeks) the ensuing "shrinkage" will make the joints visible, requiring further skimming. The recessed edge joints and outside corners will be the worst as they require the most mud to cover. Either get the furnace turned on or wait for better weather.....


----------

